# MACH Points, maybe, FINALLY!



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Were going to a trial next weekend, were running in Excellent B for the first time, I know took you long enough eah!

BTW, I think its a total rip off you don't get MACH points in A....I mean come on you need 750 of them don't be so stingy AKC I pay my money... NOW GIVE MY GIRL SOME POINTS, she deserves them!

Basha will never MACH I don't show enough anymore, but some points would be nice.







She got her AXJ last time we showed and if we do good we she can get the AX next weekend. I mean really good we need to qualify 2 of 3 runs for the AX and we haven't trained in a few months. So she is going in cold turkey with some stretches and a few practice jumps. She did pretty good last time at this trial in the same situation so theres hope here.

But what I really, really want in just 1 stinking MACH Point, please, pretty please with sugar on top!

Im begging here!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Stranger in the house Stranger!!!! <giggle> Long time no see. 

Good luck and welcome back!! We sure could use some pictures ya know!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good luck, hope you get a bunch of points! 

I like that even if you aren't in both JWW and standard for ExB, you can start getting points (just no Double Q's) in the one you are entered in ExB. So at least that helps starting points earlier.


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqStranger in the house Stranger!!!! <giggle> Long time no see.
> 
> Good luck and welcome back!! We sure could use some pictures ya know!!


LOL and my camera need some new batteries! I will be banned for sure.


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Allrght heres your update, no Q's yet but theres always tommorrow the snow finally melted and we have had a serious discussion this evening about what exactly weave poles are and that we don't nail the entry then skip the 3rd pole. 

Tommorrow she is weaving, with no babysitting. Okay maybe, LOL thats agility!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Weaving..

If she's nailing the entry then skipping the 3rd pole, chances is she's not collecting enough to slow and keeping weaving (Bretta does this when she's WHOOHOOing it around the course).

I'd try to stay back or at least with her when she's in the poles and do NOT push at all. Even though you may be able to be amazing with distance and all at home and class, somehow the trial environment can cause way more weaving brain freezed with our dogs (or Bretta anyways!).


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

She weaved! 1st place Q in standard, mom blew jumpers!

Your right Maggie she needs to collect and gather better. I almost picked her up and hugged her after the weaves, lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:She weaved! 1st place Q in standard,



EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!





















Congrats!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh, I forgot. Where's the video?


----------



## MaximusMom (Oct 27, 2002)

Sorry didn't spring for video this weekend, anyway his video's are never postable he protects them from copying and distributing. Maybe someday hubby will buy me a video camera!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most digital cameras take video. If you have one, you could use that.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As mentioned before, almost ALL digital cameras take videos too! So if you take out your instruction book you may be amazed that you can take videos already.

I know I PURPOSELY bought my current digital still camera to have good video capabilities. The zoom is bad, but you've seen how generally it does, even indoors, in all the videos I post.

I have a Casio Exilim and they have different models for different versions. SO SMALL it just fits in my back pocket like a wallet!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmdhBlTYDk4&feature=fvw

They have them on BestBuy! (click here)


----------

